# Opt out of UberX



## Adam86 (Aug 28, 2017)

Any one know how to opt out of UberX and just do Eats? Most of my trips in Wollongong are short anyway and you still have to deal with illegal pick ups, door slammers, and "get me to the station in 30 seconds cos I'm unorganised". I have my requests filtered to Eats only but was wondering if you can make it permanent


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Phone the Uber helpline and ask.

Don't forget to cancel your GST registration as you will remain liable for GST on your Eats income until you do. See https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/GST...s-or-ceases/Cancelling-your-GST-registration/.


----------

